# Ick!!!!



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a tank with 2 Gold Severum (one who is injured), 2 gouramis, 4 small cat fish, an upside down cat fish and an angel fish. I wrote previously about my female severum who was injured by some African ciclids. she is still hagging on, head down at the bottom of the tank. i noticed today after cleaning the tank that both severum seem to have ick. I read that the medicines u can buy for this are really harsh and could kill already weak fish so I hesitate to use any, I did read that u can treat for it by raising the temp up to 82 and adding aquarium salt. I am working on getting the temp up and added about 1.5 tbsp of salt per 5 gals(all i had). How much salt should I add given the type of fish I have and is 82 a good temp to have it at also. I haven't had ick in my tank for years, must be the cicilid brought it in, they have cause so much trouble they are beautiful fish but way too hard to deal with at least in my tank. Please help I really love my fish and I am really stressed out about all that has been happening lately


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have always raised mine to 86 to treat ich.Just raise it slowly.On the box of aquarium salt(sold at walmart or aquarium stores)it had the dose.If you go this route,they should all be fine.My bettas really enjoyed the warmth.The main thing about raising the temp,is to add oxygen for those who dont get it from the surface.An airstone would be fine.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Better to get the temp to 88-89. Ich stops reproducing at 85-86 and can be killed at 88-89. Keep it that way for 3 days after you see the last sign of it.


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

Ty every one for the ick advice. This morning my female gold severum is still hanging on, except for the fact that she is swimming head down and the ick she look pretty good, I think she is actually trying to eat food that falls to the bottom of the tank. I wondering if she is having swim bladder problems at this point.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It may be.What are you feeding them?Flakes are the worst and seem to cause all types of swim bladder issues.Try soaking the food before feeding.This way they will stop when they get full,and the food will have already expanded without putting extra pressure on the swim bladder.Could be internal parasites as well.If the poo is stringy white then soak the food in garlic.The fish love it and it clears the parasites out.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

How big is your tank? You'd need quite a large tank for the fish you have. If it is not big enough it will make agression and water quality issues worse.


----------



## Carol H (Nov 6, 2010)

My tank is a 55 gal. I no longer have the blue electric African cicilids, I returned them to the store. They were only 1.5 inches long but they wanted to take over the whole tank.


----------

